# What do I need for a hedgehog?



## beachhouse2000 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me a list of all the things I would need for a new pet hedgehog and what are some basic things I need to know 🙂


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The best thing you can do is read over the forum and use the search function. This has been answered many times already.


----------

